# Boat Launch Unit 1



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I am just curious how deep the channel is that runs west towards the Great Salt Lake out of unit 1 boat launch? Also once you get out of the channel how deep is the lake in that area?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Unit 1 where? There are a lot of unit 1's................


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

That was my bad at Farmington.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That is the airboat channel. It is shallow, and the closer you get to the lake the shallower it gets. Some years you can run it fine with a Mudmotor, probably not a good idea right now this early in the year.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Not a good idea for a mud boat. As of right not I would guess you will get about 30 yards before getting stuck. The only time I have seen a mud boat out that way is 3 or 4 years ago when we had a fairly high water year and they still had to pull their boat out of that channel to get to the lake and even then they struggled once they got to the water. This year there isn't enough water for some airboats...


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

in '11 I ran my 24' long shaft out on the gsl without any problem, but I drafted in 3 inches of water so it wasnt any problem for me. Last year I wouldn't risk going out and THIS YEAR is NO WAY NO HOW for long shafters.... Dont risk wasting your time, and pretty sure you will make the airboaters very mad by jamming up the channel due to your stupidity if you get stuck. Stick with the Inside water of the WMA's.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Ah, running "The Gauntlet"...*

As a mm, dont even think about it, as you risk the potential of a very sad/tragic accident. The AB guys have trouble enough when that flow is up, dont add to the problems they are SURELY going to have this year.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> in '11 I ran my 24' long shaft out on the gsl without any problem, but I drafted in 3 inches of water so it wasnt any problem for me. Last year I wouldn't risk going out and THIS YEAR is NO WAY NO HOW for long shafters.... Dont risk wasting your time, and pretty sure you will make the airboaters very mad by jamming up the channel due to your stupidity if you get stuck. Stick with the Inside water of the WMA's.


Should-a seen that place in the mid/late 80's! we were running two feet above that launch as y'all see it now. :shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Should-a seen that place in the mid/late 80's! we were running two feet above that launch as y'all see it now. :shock:


I remember those days. I remember airboats on the GSL driving right next to the main road. Where the heck did the lake go? Can't even see it from Goose Egg Island now days.
Boy that place has changed over the last 25 years.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

tallbuck said:


> in '11 I ran my 24' long shaft out on the gsl without any problem, but I drafted in 3 inches of water so it wasnt any problem for me. Last year I wouldn't risk going out and THIS YEAR is NO WAY NO HOW for long shafters.... Dont risk wasting your time, and pretty sure you will make the airboaters very mad by jamming up the channel due to your stupidity if you get stuck. Stick with the Inside water of the WMA's.


I hate to say it but I was "That Guy" last year on a scouting trip the week before the opener. Yep, thats me getting towed back to the ramp. The fuel pump decided to take the rest of the day off once I was out in the flats. Thank god the DNR boat came around the corner at a reasonable speed. My son and I were all but running for the reeds when we heard him coming. But, live and learn and feel lucky when you get away with being a little less than brilliant.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

if it is to shallow for my scanoe a regular john boat is not getting very far. save your prop and your time scouting and stay inside the wma. you will thank us all later. If you go out show us your stuck boat pictures.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah Buddy, Post up the stuck boats! Would love to see some of the sticky situations people get in....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> if it is to shallow for my scanoe a regular john boat is not getting very far. save your prop and your time scouting and stay inside the wma. you will thank us all later. If you go out show us your stuck boat pictures.


Yep, I have witnessed what fish-n-fool can do in his scanoe and it is impressive. If he can't make it to a spot, there is now way a Jon boat is going to get in there.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I remember those days. I remember airboats on the GSL driving right next to the main road. Where the heck did the lake go? Can't even see it from Goose Egg Island now days.
> Boy that place has changed over the last 25 years.


Sheesh, you can say that again! Remember the _ROLLERS_ that lake produced with that elevation?! :shock:

dang... i wish i would have taken pics of all that back then. I remember launching our boat at what is now the first T in the FB road, running out and along the east shoreline just about to the north causeway. If we decided to go south from the launch we could go just about to the newstate buildings... all by boat...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

IF, IF a mm was able to get through that skinney stuff... keep in mind that lake has a funny way of blowing all your water away in a matter of minutes. You havent lived until you have seen your AB left HIGH AND DRY after a good wind storm.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I remember those days. I remember airboats on the GSL driving right next to the main road. Where the heck did the lake go? Can't even see it from Goose Egg Island now days.
> Boy that place has changed over the last 25 years.


i rember when you launched the boats right there in the parking lot to hunt Turpin unit.I agree with you fowlmouth. it changed a bunch.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yep, I have witnessed what fish-n-fool can do in his scanoe and it is impressive. If he can't make it to a spot, there is now way a Jon boat is going to get in there.


I'm praying the farmers almanac is correct for this winter.  My buddy went out with his 12X32 the other day and was doing very well until the sand bar He can run straight mud but not straight sand. I bet he ate a 1/4 inch off his new prop to I bet. O|*O|* I would show the video but it is not family friendly:tape:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Sheesh, you can say that again! Remember the _ROLLERS_ that lake produced with that elevation?! :shock:
> 
> dang... i wish i would have taken pics of all that back then. I remember launching our boat at what is now the first T in the FB road, running out and along the east shoreline just about to the north causeway. If we decided to go south from the launch we could go just about to the newstate buildings... all by boat...


I was a foot soldier back then and we would walk the dikes and work our a$$es off just to find a tumbleweed to hide behind. Remember in the early 90's when they were rebuilding the Turpin dike. Man how long was that crane out there digging dirt to build up the dike? One thing is for sure, there wasn't any phragmites around just miles of mud flats. Ahh the good old days........The mid 90's you could walk right off goose egg island and you were in the lake shooting teal, happy ducks and geese. I kind of miss that.


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

I guess we will see a few guys stuck with mud motor trying for the lake. I just hope no one get hurt when the airboat came flying by. they need to post it, no mud motors til the water came up alittle.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

silversurfer said:


> I guess we will see a few guys stuck with mud motor trying for the lake. I just hope no one get hurt when the airboat came fling by. they sure post it no mud motors til the water came up alittle.


I hear you! and I run the channel but stay out of your way people need to understand that airboats don't turn on a dime and if they come around a corner and your there they will run over you. always stay to the right on the way down and on the way up, when coming to a corner slow down listen for the airboats because even at an idle they can't hear you coming and there not use to seeing mud motors out there give them the respect they deserve and be cautious if you go out there and everyone will be safe. 3 seasons ago I could run anywhere out there, since that year it has dropped to 1" at best and I can't run any of it. and your not going to shoot ducks on the airboat channel to much traffic and the ducks know to stay clear of it.


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

fish-n-fool said:


> I hear you! and I run the channel but stay out of your way people need to understand that airboats don't turn on a dime and if they come around a corner and your there they will run over you. always stay to the right on the way down and on the way up, when coming to a corner slow down listen for the airboats because even at an idle they can't hear you coming and there not use to seeing mud motors out there give them the respect they deserve and be cautious if you go out there and everyone will be safe. 3 seasons ago I could run anywhere out there, since that year it has dropped to 1" at best and I can't run any of it. and your not going to shoot ducks on the airboat channel to much traffic and the ducks know to stay clear of it.


 I saw 3 guys unloading a long shaft in the channel, I told them they wouldn't get 100 yard. They were very lucky that it was so late as they got stuck and had to pull the boat up on the mud bank. I saw them walking in when we were done and yes they didn't get any help from me.


----------

